

Facebook missing the fun with new check-in feature - ry0ohki
http://gamemechanics.levlr.com/post/974937603/facebook-missing-the-fun-with-check-in-feature

======
friendstock
With the API, developers will be able to build gameplay around the checkins:

<http://developers.facebook.com/docs/api#places>

